# 36x18x24 (1995 oceanic) custom waterfall/background (post as i go)



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

hello every one,
ive been working on a 65 gallon oceanic tank built in 1995 so the dimensions are odd. im gonna have to build a custom lid which I have no clue where to start. maybe some one can lead the way on that one for me. here is what I have so far and I plan on making some vines with the silicone+peat+toluene and nylon rope method and putting some plant pots in the background as well.





























And that's it for now. currently im low on funds so not sure when next update will be


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking awesome. Shady looking forward to your next update.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like the fogger!


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks guys. I put everything I had into making that fogger next im working on making the water come out of his mouth. and I just ran into a little bit of money so ill be getting more stuff in about a week


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

2 questions
Did you carve the head? 
What brand of humidifier? I like the design of that one


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

The fogger is Amazon.com: Zoo Med Reptile Fogger Terrarium Humidifier: Pet Supplies

I have one lol.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I really like it! Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking good. I used basically the same tank.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

RichardA said:


> The fogger is Amazon.com: Zoo Med Reptile Fogger Terrarium Humidifier: Pet Supplies
> 
> I have one lol.


Actually made to use on a vivarium. Well thats no fun. LOL.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I really want to make this tank pop by planting it right but this is the first time im doing something this big if any of you can point me in the direction for planting an awsome tank


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't use plants from HD or Lowes! Haha. 
Mike at Glassbox tropicals is selling 1 gallon bags of cuttings in the classifieds. I hear his plants are top notch.

If i were you, I'd buy 2 of the packages and see how it looks. Then add a few plants that you really like over time. 

I always end up adding more plants later anyway.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114377


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Mike also sells packages by tank size


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes that sounds like the best idea. It sounds like his package would be a good place to start. Now what about actually planting the tank itself im almost done with the background


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

d you even need plant pots in the background to put some good size broms? I would rather not use the pots they are just in the way. would just cutting a hole out of the foam and putting some substrate and a drainage hole be the same thing?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> d you even need plant pots in the background to put some good size broms? I would rather not use the pots they are just in the way. would just cutting a hole out of the foam and putting some substrate and a drainage hole be the same thing?


No the pots are not necessary, neither are the holes. Most people just pin the plants to the background with toothpicks or similar.
If the brom is very large you might need some additional support initially, but it shouldn't take too long for the plants to attach.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Sammie said:


> No the pots are not necessary, neither are the holes. Most people just pin the plants to the background with toothpicks or similar.
> If the brom is very large you might need some additional support initially, but it shouldn't take too long for the plants to attach.


I have some small insulated staples would that work? and would I need to eventually take them out once they take hold or can I just leave them in?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

You could just leave them, but as long as your tank is humid enough and the broms get enough light, they will root themselves to the background and you won't need anything to support them.


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> I have some small insulated staples would that work? and would I need to eventually take them out once they take hold or can I just leave them in?



I used an outdoor screw right through the bottom of my largest brom and I havn't taken it out and it's thriving. They fully attach in about two weeks.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

i left 2 vents open one on each side im not sure if I should put a little fan there or should I just close them off and put the fans inside the tank? I was also thinking about leaving them open and sticking some air plants through them, but I don't want to lose humidity? what do you guys think, and im pretty sure its a 65 gallon?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool...looks like it will turn out great. Very glad to see more people doing creative stuff with vivariums!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> i left 2 vents open one on each side im not sure if I should put a little fan there or should I just close them off and put the fans inside the tank? I was also thinking about leaving them open and sticking some air plants through them, but I don't want to lose humidity? what do you guys think, and im pretty sure its a 65 gallon?


Might try this to seal those vents to FF proof them, but still get airflow through them...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html

Put a bead of silicone around the vent, cut foam to fit and press it on....you could put the foam on the back of the tank too instead of inside the tank...whatever you think looks best, but I think inside would probably look best, and the foam is porous, it may grow moss, or at least allow plants to root around there.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you that sounds like a good idea I was wondering what to use to ff proof things. but again should I leave ventilation? im going to get a couple computer fans this weekend its tax free at a local store. I heard if you have ventilation to push air out of the tank instead of sucking outside air in. and I heard its best to just seal tank off and just circulate internal air. what should I do its a 65 gal and I live in the desert so not sure if I want to leave it open.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> thank you that sounds like a good idea I was wondering what to use to ff proof things. but again should I leave ventilation? im going to get a couple computer fans this weekend its tax free at a local store. I heard if you have ventilation to push air out of the tank instead of sucking outside air in. and I heard its best to just seal tank off and just circulate internal air. what should I do its a 65 gal and I live in the desert so not sure if I want to leave it open.


I've ended up writing the several times about fans and internal vs external and all that lately...

These 2 threads may be helpful, look for my posts in them... 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-circulation-vivarium-questions-comments.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/114601-how-do-you-mount-your-fan-2.html

Basically there is a compromise...have the fan on the outside, but blow across the vent instead of blowing air down into viv directly, or sucking air out of it. Then put the whole system on an interval timer, and setup your fan so that it comes on for the 15min most cheap timers have as their minimum interval. Then comes on again every 45min to an hour or 2, maybe 3 hours after that...
Basically just enough to keep the glass clear most of the time. That way you can see in, but humidity stays high, and when it does dip, it recovers quickly. Internal fans are great, but IMO they aren't worth the extra effort in many cases, especially smaller tanks. In your climate you might just need to set a longer gap between times the fan comes on. If you really wanna tune things get fans with speed controls, a timer that does 1-5 minute intervals, or even a seconds timer like Mistking sells. Then you can make it perfect. 

Check out the AC infinity brand of fans with speed controllers on amazon. The have single or dual fan setups that plug into the wall, with speed control ranging from 80mm-120mm fan size. Price is like 20-40 I think depending on model, but you'll probably only need one 80mm on most vivs under 75gal, and even the dual fan 80mm setup is around $30 which is pretty good. Oh hell here is the link ...
Amazon.com: AC Infinity AI-120SCXD Speed Control Fan Kit for Cabinet Cooling, Ranged Dual 120mm: Home Improvement
Be sure to notice the size and single or dual options as price changes when you select a different model.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so how long do you think it will be before we see Mick J. and his tongue as part of a water feature....? Hmmmm


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> so how long do you think it will be before we see Mick J. and his tongue as part of a water feature....? Hmmmm


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Judy S said:


> so how long do you think it will be before we see Mick J. and his tongue as part of a water feature....? Hmmmm


huh???????


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> I've ended up writing the several times about fans and internal vs external and all that lately...
> 
> These 2 threads may be helpful, look for my posts in them...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-circulation-vivarium-questions-comments.html
> ...


dave that is awesome I love those fans ive been trying to find something like that. ok honestly where do you think I should go with the fans and my vents? if its too hard to do the internal fan and not worth it then id rather stay away from that the only reason I really wanted the fan inside is because I live in the desert it is extremely dry we are number one in nation for drought. one more thing since we are talking about where I live it does get cold here in the winter and my house is old so the heater sucks. what is the best way to keep warm? heating pad, submersible heater?


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

my mom found this at a garage sale for $5!!!! 
Northern Lights Technologies SADelite Desk Lamp - Allegro Medical Supplies
I don't know much about lights would this be good to grow some plants in a small tank like a ten gallon?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> dave that is awesome I love those fans ive been trying to find something like that. ok honestly where do you think I should go with the fans and my vents? if its too hard to do the internal fan and not worth it then id rather stay away from that the only reason I really wanted the fan inside is because I live in the desert it is extremely dry we are number one in nation for drought. one more thing since we are talking about where I live it does get cold here in the winter and my house is old so the heater sucks. what is the best way to keep warm? heating pad, submersible heater?


Might not need a heater where you are...I just use home heater, space heater in an emergency and im in OKlahoma. 

I'd mount it to the back, either blowing into the viv, probably on low speed, or across the vent on a bit higher speed, and I do an interval timer just to be sure you can tune everything just right so the glass just barely stays clear and the humidity remains fairly high even during fan on. Condensation around the corners/floor, but the rest of the glass clear most of the time is a good clue you are almost there...or leave it there if you're cool with a little condensation most of the day. You'll know your humidity is fine at least...and still be getting some ventilation. I'd put that foam over the vents too like I suggested, for better looks, and ff/ant proofing.



Dendro Dynasty said:


> my mom found this at a garage sale for $5!!!!
> Northern Lights Technologies SADelite Desk Lamp - Allegro Medical Supplies
> I don't know much about lights would this be good to grow some plants in a small tank like a ten gallon?












Looks like it is an 80watt probably halogen lamp. It should be decent for plants but may look a little yellow/orange...cuz it looks like warmer light in the 3500-5500k range instead of the 6500k we usually use. So it may in fact be better for plants, but might not look as nice to some people's eyes. Also if it is halogen they get very hot, but I'd give a shot. Kinda hard to be sure from the specs they give, they don't include lumens, they go by lux instead, and didn't say the bulb type, or color Temp....so I'm guessing to some degree, but ya I'd try it. Monitor your temps though.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

awesome thank you


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

good news I went and got a bunch of stuff I need to keep working and a guy sent me a msg about the lid for my tank. since its odd dimensions I need a 58 gallon lid thank you buddy for that info you saved me a headache


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I meant Mick Jagger and the Stones, with their trademark tongue...gees, am I THAT far behind the times??? My clever thought was a bust...sorry...


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

lol its ok that's kinda what I thought you meant. I had a better looking rock coming out of his mouth but my girlfriend said he looked too evil lol so I changed it


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry i havnt made any updates ive been really sick ive had to get a bunch of tests done but i have made some progress. I had a question about comp fans ive been on here looking at other threads but still not sure and dave maybe you can help me on this one. My tank is 65 gal i was thinking about putting a small comp fan on each side i found 80mm 5v not sure if 80 is too big or 5v is too small and since im using two should i maybe use a 60mm any help would be awesome. And also i dont know anything about elec so i was just going to get the comp fans that plug into usb and just use usb wall charger to power them


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=380294752157


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

i finally had some time to start the waterfall. this is my first attempt at anything like this hope it comes out the way I vision it. ill post more pics soon im tired of seeing this tank unfinished so hopefully in between work and kids and wife I can get this baby planted with some frogs


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice, I'm loving the waterfall! Do you have any idea what is going in their when your done? Its always nice to know what's going in there before you plant, that way you can optimize the design for the inhabitants


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you,
i think im going to go with a group of leucs


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I should be finishing my tank instead ive been doing this lol!





does any one recognize this from breaking bad? I live where that show was filmed. very popular here.






I did this one for the little one she loves elmo


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am the one who knocks!

Nice Heisenberg pumpkin


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

i just finished this one got paid to do it


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice! 

I haven't even decorated for halloween yet… I'm keeping my tradition alive of decorating the day before (or day of). 

Believe it or not, my house is always the best on the block, I'm tellin' ya spider webs work magic when in the right hands


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

im the last minute guy too my wife is the one who sets up a month early lol. im going to be cutting pumpkins all day for people today


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

this was my best one I think



this one was done on a 5 inch pumpkin





this is the old logo for our city baseball team. the Albuquerque Dukes


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

This was the last one of the year. Iwo jima

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Any recent updates? Also what pump will you be using for the waterfall, looks great!


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I actually got some work done last night no pics yet tho I'll post some hopefully tomorrow. I'm using a fountain pump from Lowes I think, it's not the smallest one but the one up from that


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah I see, and as for filtration will it be mostly through the flora? Curious because I will soon be constructing my first DIY viv and plan on incorporating a waterfall as well.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I ran out of pond foam had to use some great stuff my dad had. The other cocoa hut to the left will look like the cave on the bottom and I will be adding more wood and vines on the other side. After that I just have to set the flow of water and buy some plants... hopefully lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

As for filtration your right that's all I'm doing if you ask most people they will tell you you don't need it 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

I may have to steal the "waterfall mouth" idea, and I figured that and occasional water changes should do the trick.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

haha that's ok im sure a bunch of other people took some inspiration from my tank


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I got some work done, but I noticed a crack going down the back of my tank. I think it will be fixable I can still reach behind the waterfall barley enough to where I think I can silicone the crack. I already siliconed the crack on outside and im going to silicone a piece of glass on the back to bind the 2 pieces of glass back together. heres what I got so far.





I made the cord into a vine and im going to foam and dirt around the fan too to kind of make it blend in


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

forgot one


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright every one finally an update. I cracked my tank fixed it, did water test it's been 24 hours and NO leak!!! I have plants coming sometime soon. ne herp said cold front is holding plants from sending. I'm excited this thing is finally coming to life 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

All I have to do now is add rocks to the pool

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Almost finished! Have to wait till it warms up to get more plants. Bad weather held up these guys for a week. These were the only salvageable ones. It's nice to see it finally coming together now I can finally start a bunch of little tanks I have just sitting there.










Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Update plants have been in for a couple weeks now everything's looking good so far. I just ordered a plant package from ne herp this is what I put together. If any one has any suggestions or recommendations plz feel free to chime in.


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Man that looks super nice!! Well worth the time. What lucky species are you looking to make this a home for?? I think anything that works well in a group would be a great addition. This tank is way to nice for just a trio or a pair.


----------

